# DWR Phone Call for CC Hit



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

I know there are a handful of us who had some credit card issues and now have different cards than what we originally applied with. No worries, they will call us (multiple times if necessary) to get the cards updated. We are not SOL. 

But this thread is to notify each other when they start making those calls. Just so we know when we really need to be on top of answering those unknown numbers. Best of luck everyone!

Anyone have any idea on when those calls will be made?

*TOP OF THE PAGE* -that's for you johnnycake.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

snw_brdr10 said:


> I know there are a handful of us who had some credit card issues and now have different cards than what we originally applied with. No worries, they will call us (multiple times if necessary) to get the cards updated. We are not SOL.
> 
> But this thread is to notify each other when they start making those calls. Just so we know when we really need to be on top of answering those unknown numbers. Best of luck everyone!
> 
> ...


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

kailey29us said:


> snw_brdr10 said:
> 
> 
> > I know there are a handful of us who had some credit card issues and now have different cards than what we originally applied with. No worries, they will call us (multiple times if necessary) to get the cards updated. We are not SOL.
> ...


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

kailey29us said:


> snw_brdr10 said:
> 
> 
> > I know there are a handful of us who had some credit card issues and now have different cards than what we originally applied with. No worries, they will call us (multiple times if necessary) to get the cards updated. We are not SOL.
> ...


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

Kailey29us, did you contact the dwr? if so, what did they tell you? Just curious in case I or anyone else ever runs into that situation.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

kailey29us said:


> snw_brdr10 said:
> 
> 
> > I know there are a handful of us who had some credit card issues and now have different cards than what we originally applied with. No worries, they will call us (multiple times if necessary) to get the cards updated. We are not SOL.
> ...


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

^^^^ :spit: ^^^^


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Just called in again, I was told the emails will be out before they start making calls. If you see "Successful", you don't have to wait on them to call you. You can call them at 1-800-221-0659 to change your card information.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

RemingtonCountry said:


> Just called in again, I was told the emails will be out before they start making calls. If you see "Successful", you don't have to wait on them to call you. You can call them at 1-800-221-0659 to change your card information.


That's the number to call for ANY permit issues. AND, FYI, it's not the DWR, it's the Fallon company's number. All that stuff has been contracted out to them.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

RemingtonCountry said:


> Just called in again, I was told the emails will be out before they start making calls. If you see "Successful", you don't have to wait on them to call you. You can call them at 1-800-221-0659 to change your card information.


Did they say when emails will be out?


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

highcountryfever said:


> Did they say when emails will be out?


They generally come out a week after cards start getting charged.

This is going to be a long week.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

They've been making an effort to get those emails out a LOT faster. Last year, the charges and the emails weren't very far apart if I remember correctly.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Kwalk3 said:


> They've been making an effort to get those emails out a LOT faster. Last year, the charges and the emails weren't very far apart if I remember correctly.


Last year I got charged on the 12th and the email on the 18th.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

I didn't ask, I just assumed it would be mostly similar to last year. Hopefully my next Wednesday.


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

Sorry guys, I'm leaving this party. My CC# stayed the same, just had the expiration dates updated. So my charges just came through. 3 GS Deer tags and a Manti Muzzy tag.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Any news from anyone on this front? I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Still no news. I just don't understand why it takes so much time with our draw system. computers can process like a ga-zillion pieces of data a nano second. Shouldn't the entire draw take like an hour start to finish?

Cheddar-


----------



## Pinetree (Sep 25, 2012)

RemingtonCountry said:


> Just called in again, I was told the emails will be out before they start making calls. If you see "Successful", you don't have to wait on them to call you. You can call them at 1-800-221-0659 to change your card information.


I just called and they said the same thing. Get your email, then it is up to you to call them.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

snw_brdr10 said:


> Sorry guys, I'm leaving this party. My CC# stayed the same, just had the expiration dates updated. So my charges just came through. 3 GS Deer tags and a Manti Muzzy tag.


NICE!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

snw_brdr10 said:


> Sorry guys, I'm leaving this party. My CC# stayed the same, just had the expiration dates updated. So my charges just came through. 3 GS Deer tags and a Manti Muzzy tag.


That me. but i have to wait tell they call me. i tryed calling them and they wont let me change it now grrrr


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

you guys will not be sleeping very well till this gets settled.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

snw_brdr10 said:


> I know there are a handful of us who had some credit card issues and now have different cards than what we originally applied with. No worries, they will call us (multiple times if necessary) to get the cards updated. We are not SOL.
> 
> But this thread is to notify each other when they start making those calls. Just so we know when we really need to be on top of answering those unknown numbers. Best of luck everyone!
> 
> ...


Got my email. The bottom of the email tells you how to go about correcting your card info.

*SUCCESSFUL: General Season Rifle Buck Deer

Hunt: Panguitch Lake
Weapon: Any Legal Weapon
Your season date(s): Oct 21 - Oct 29, 2017

*********************************************************************************************************

Bonus Point Earned: Limited Entry Buck Deer

*********************************************************************************************************

We have begun to charge permit fees to credit/debit cards and your payment may have processed already. However, if your credit/debit card information has changed since the application period, you may need to contact us at (800) 221-0659 or visit www.utah-hunt.com/UDWR_CC_Update to update your credit card. (Operators are available to assist you 24 hours a day seven days a week.) After five unsuccessful charges, we will try to contact you a minimum of four times. If, after these efforts, the permit fee has not been paid, the permit will be offered to an alternate.Permits remaining after the drawing may be purchased on a first-come, first-served basis at participating license agents, Division offices and online at wildlife.utah.gov. For details, see page 12 of the 2017 Utah Big Game Guidebook. Visit https://wildlife.utah.gov/remaining-permits.html to view a list of remaining permits.

Thank you.
Utah Wildlife Administrative Services*


----------

